# Getting licensed in IL



## bbrams (Jun 3, 2010)

Well I just passed the Civil PE Exam in Florida, but in two months I'll be moving to Illinois. Can anyone give me any advice on what I'll to do to get my license in Illinois?


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.idfpr.com/DPR/default.asp here is the website. call the board to verify but from reading the act basically pay the fee and meet the requirements. Show proof of passing both tests, undergrad accredited program, 4 yrs experience.


----------



## IL-SE (Jun 3, 2010)

As long as you aren't a structural engineer (IL has a seperate license for SEs), you can just apply for endorsement: http://www.idfpr.com/DPR/APPLY/forms/pe-end.pdf. The process is similar to applying to take the exam in the first place (transcripts, FE exam results, etc). You may want to look into establishing an NCEES record. I don't know much about it, but supposedly you give NCEES your information and they pass it on to the states, which is supposed to make it easier if you plan to be licensed in multiple states.


----------



## milton7137 (Jun 3, 2010)

you need to find out " PE By Reciprocity" rules in new states. there are few steps involved. it takes few months. the additional cost around 200-250 and a yearly fee will be involved for record keeping in NCEES. and then you have to renew your PE in both states for life. you have to satisfy PDU criteria separetely in both states. the only sad thing is - your compay will cover the cost for only the first state.


----------



## bbrams (Jun 3, 2010)

Thank you for all your replies. I'll look into these things.


----------



## ALBin517 (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a friend who is licensed in about half the states. Illinois was the toughest. They turned him down and he ended up taking them to court. He finally became their first PE with a degree from Ferris State University (Michigan).


----------



## pelaw (Jun 4, 2010)

ALBin517 said:


> I have a friend who is licensed in about half the states. Illinois was the toughest. They turned him down and he ended up taking them to court. He finally became their first PE with a degree from Ferris State University (Michigan).


It is often not understood how discretionary the licensing is in any Board. I wish I was taught this before entering engineering field.


----------



## Civil02 (Aug 23, 2011)

ALBin517 said:


> I have a friend who is licensed in about half the states. Illinois was the toughest. They turned him down and he ended up taking them to court. He finally became their first PE with a degree from Ferris State University (Michigan).


Do you know why they turned down his application? I passes FE and PE both exams Wisconsin and submitted my application in Illinois and they turned me down. The reason they used that I have defeciencies in B.S. degree (foreign degree) and cannot qualify for this exam. The funny part is that this same boad approved me to take FE exam in 2007 by approving my B.S. degree ( and educational requirements are same since 2007 for this exam). I asked them a question why did they approve me in 2007 for this exam but now I am not even qualified for this exam/licensce. The asnwer was that board made an ERROR at that time to approve me for the exam. I have spent lot of money and very valuable time based on the board's ERROR.

I am planning to take them to the Court and wondering if your friend have any suggestion. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## willsee (Aug 23, 2011)

Illinois rejected me for not having enough experience since my BS degree was not ABET accredited at the time, only my M.Eng was, due to ABET only accrediting one degree at the time.

Said I was deficient in 12 math hours.


----------



## Civil02 (Aug 23, 2011)

willsee said:


> Illinois rejected me for not having enough experience since my BS degree was not ABET accredited at the time, only my M.Eng was, due to ABET only accrediting one degree at the time.
> Said I was deficient in 12 math hours.


Did you pursue further then and just gave up?


----------



## willsee (Aug 23, 2011)

No I haven't given up just looking into my options.


----------



## willsee (Aug 26, 2011)

I had a professor at my school submit the syllabus for our Calculus and I guess they accepted it because now I have a license number.


----------



## snickerd3 (Aug 26, 2011)

COngrats!!!!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats willsee! Time to order that stamp now. :thumbs:


----------



## ALBin517 (Aug 30, 2011)

Civil02 said:


> ALBin517 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a friend who is licensed in about half the states. Illinois was the toughest. They turned him down and he ended up taking them to court. He finally became their first PE with a degree from Ferris State University (Michigan).
> ...


I believe the Illinois Board did not believe the Ferris program met the academic criteria to meet ABET accreditation. I think they appealed straight to ABET to have Ferris' accreditation pulled but ABET did not.


----------

